# Brookville tail water?



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Might go here at some point. Any flies that work well or reports would be appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.davidfrenchphotography.com/brookvillereport.html


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the website.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Let me know how you do Iv never fished there but I have always wanted to go down and will someday. May go this spring we will see


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Will do. I heard its MUCH easier fishing than the mad. I've fly fished for several years and have never caught a thing at the mad.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The BTW is Much harder wading then the Mad. Much bigger rocks and lots of moss covered bowling balls. Lol. If you got a staff id bring it. Even in low flows 
ive found that typically the browns on the Mad are easy to catch and that i have to work a whole lot harder over at BTW to catch fish but thats just my opinion. Your milage may vary. Bh nymphs will catch plenty of fish at either place


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> The BTW is Much harder wading then the Mad. Much bigger rocks and lots of moss covered bowling balls. Lol. If you got a staff id bring it. Even in low flows
> ive found that typically the browns on the Mad are easy to catch and that i have to work a whole lot harder over at BTW to catch fish but thats just my opinion. Your milage may vary. Bh nymphs will catch plenty of fish at either place
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





Really... What exactly are you using at the mad?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

